# New Helmet



## Aukai (Apr 22, 2020)

I bought an Optrel helmet after it was mentioned in the thread about "welding helmet for my son". I have , and like the Lincoln 3350, I like this optrel more. My son wants to make a smoker for his house, and he brought some bed frame pieces over. My vision is not the greatest to begin with, but I can tell the difference in clarity. I give it a thumbs up. Be aware I am not a good welder, so take this with a grain of salt....


----------



## Joeman77 (Apr 23, 2020)

I've got an older Optrel, it's about 10 years old and still as dependable as when new. It was the first hood I bought that had the "Grind" button & maybe the only one I've got with the button on the outside so you can get to it without taking it off to look for it. From what I've read the new ones are as clear as anyone's, they're just not as main stream as the big boys are.


----------



## frugalguido (Apr 23, 2020)

Great choice! I am going to buy a Optel Crystal to replace my old Optrel Satellite, The new one are so clear.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hmm as I venture closer to TIG I'm thinking about upgrading as I'm having a hard time finding magnifier lens for this.


----------



## frugalguido (Apr 23, 2020)

One of the welding supply places has a $15 off on helmets right now. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 23, 2020)

My vision is past helmet magnifiers(I'll have to recheck) I'm in the 300s for readers with +2 for cataracts.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 23, 2020)

What makes this any better than your 3350? Just curious.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 23, 2020)

It has a cleaner/clearer view, less shading tint. The Lincoln was better than my Miller. I did not feel any adverse effects from the view, I'm only shading at 9. The other Optrel helmet is supposed to be better for higher amp TIG if I remember my comparisons right.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 23, 2020)

I have 2 economy welding helmets, a Miller Classic Series & the cheap Lincoln Electric that they sell at Home Depot. I also have 2 very nice welding helmets, a 3M Speedglas 9100XXi & a Miller Digital Infinity.

I like all of them except for the 3M Speedglas 9100XXi. It has a PAPR (filtered air) unit, and that causes me nothing but problems. It is good that it protects my health, but it is almost too cumbersome to use.

I have 2.50X cheaters in both of the Miller helmets. When I use the other welding helmets, I can choose any eyeglasses that I want. I choose 2.50X, 3X or sometimes 5X. I strongly prefer the welding helmets that have the cheaters in there.

I have heard great things about the Optrel. Safe welding to you.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you, I found 350 helmet cheaters on Ebay I hope they work, cuz glasses suck.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 24, 2020)

I just noticed the picture I posted has the vent system, mine does not have that.


----------



## General Zod (Apr 24, 2020)

I have an Optrel e684 as well, and I love it.  Just have to keep the lenses clean and the clarity is great.  I do have a Crystal 2.0 on the way though.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 24, 2020)

IIRC it covers higher amperage welding, or do I have that reversed? I agree, these are nice helmets, cant wait for the cheaters to come in.


----------



## frugalguido (Apr 24, 2020)

Aukai said:


> IIRC it covers higher amperage welding, or do I have that reversed? I agree, these are nice helmets, cant wait for the cheaters to come in.


The e684 handles high amperage up in the 12-14 shade a little better and works better out in the sun.


----------



## General Zod (Apr 24, 2020)

the e684 goes up to shade 13, whether in manual mode or in Auto-Pilot mode, so that's good for up to about 250-300A, depending how close you are to the arc, and how your eyes react..  An arc at 250A is still very dang bright for shade 13, IMO.   I'm gonna have to put a separate lens in front of the helmet's lens if I ever want to venture north of 300A.   

If y'all don't know what Auto-Pilot mode is, it is *awesome *for TIG welding.  After it darkens after you strike the arc, it adjusts the shade level (darkens-lightens,  within the welding shades of course, not back to the clear state) on_ it's own_ in response to the intensity of the arc-light, _on the fly_! I was blown away when I first used it.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 24, 2020)

I have not tried auto yet, I'm scared it might go too dark for my not so good eyes.


----------



## General Zod (Apr 24, 2020)

Auto-pilot is still under your control.  You know that same knob that controls the dark shade on manual mode?  That same knob works as a relative adjustment in terms of steps.  That is why it has -2,-1,0,1,2 on the scale.  If too dark, go more towards the minus side, as per your taste.  If the arc is too bright, then turn more towards the positive side, as per your taste.  Keeping the amperage constant, as well as the distance from your head to the arc, once you find a good ± adjustment, it will maintain that same shade no matter the arc brightness.  

This is how you "set" the helmet:

for example, if you set are viewing a 50A arc, you adjust the knob while on Auto mode with one hand to your liking, and leave the arc on for about 10 seconds.  Then extinguish arc.  Then re-start the arc for another 10 seconds.  Then extinguish the arc.  Do this 5x.  Now the helmet learns what brightness level your eyes prefer, and so long as the relative adjustment stays the same, when in Auto Pilot it will auto-darken to the learned shade level, and it will adjust itself if you have a brighter arc or dimmer arc, in order to keep the light transmission through the filter the same


----------



## Aukai (Apr 24, 2020)

Great thank you, the instruction manual I got was a little thin.


----------



## ACHiPo (Oct 28, 2020)

Aukai said:


> It has a cleaner/clearer view, less shading tint. The Lincoln was better than my Miller. I did not feel any adverse effects from the view, I'm only shading at 9. The other Optrel helmet is supposed to be better for higher amp TIG if I remember my comparisons right.


I'm toying with the idea of getting a PAPR for woodworking and grinding protection.  I like the idea of getting one that also would work for welding.  Lincoln, 3M, and Miller all make helmets that have flip-up welding filters with a large clear shield behind.  Optrel doesn't seem to make anything like that.  Is the "clear" setting on the Optrel clear/big enough to be satisfactory for general face shield use?


----------



## Aukai (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm kind of torn, I like the Lincoln because I have generic cheaters in them, the Optrel I have to use my glasses. With the filter cartridge in, both are tinted, the Lincoln 4C cartridge is fully removable, where the Optrel I have has a wire harness to the side knob, and does not look to be fully removable.


----------



## frugalguido (Oct 28, 2020)

On my Optrel,  I have their cheaters in mine, not sure about the PARR helmet .


----------



## Aukai (Oct 28, 2020)

From what I think I read, Optrel cheaters are proprietary for their helmet, and only go to +250. My 3550 helmet takes the generic rectangle ones, and I found +350s from China.


----------



## ACHiPo (Oct 28, 2020)

frugalguido said:


> On my Optrel,  I have their cheaters in mine, not sure about the PARR helmet .


The PAPR is a HEPA filter with fan that you wear around your waist.  It blows filtered air into the helmet.  For most things I do I would just like a big face shield.  Here is the 3M with just a face shield:



For what they cost, however, I'd like to have the option of using it for welding as well.  The price difference for a flip up SpeedGlass version isn't that much.



Miller and Lincoln make comparable designs.  I've hear great things about the Optrel welding helmets.  I just don't know if they are clear enough to be usable for woodworking and grinding?


----------

